# Skilled labor jobs on Craigslist



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone else look at the Skilled labor jobs on CL? I have been watching them for a while, and the trades seem to be hiring. Maybe things are picking up, is this a Denver only thing?
I look at the jobs because my 16 yr.old twins kepp saying"I'm looking Dad".


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes...I've applied to several of them. There are some that sound legit, and there are others that sound like hacks trying to find hacks to work for them for $9 per hour. I am in a bit of a pickle right now because I have sent resumes out to several companies and now I am starting to get calls for my business again. I am going to look at a kitchen remodel this weekend and I have some other potential leads. If one of the companies I applied for calls me, I might have to turn them down...


----------



## Buck25 (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, that can be a tough spot. Kinda forces you to make that sale!
Good luck with those leads.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I looked at a skilled labor add for NY, and they wanted a Handyman who can do it all(Electrical ,plumbing, Carpentry) with ALL the tools to do them. And they wanted you to be insured, own a truck, and be on call. Their price.....$15
Unbelievable:no:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

D.Foster said:


> I looked at a skilled labor add for NY, and they wanted a Handyman who can do it all(Electrical ,plumbing, Carpentry) with ALL the tools to do them. And they wanted you to be insured, own a truck, and be on call. Their price.....$15
> Unbelievable:no:


The scary thing is, they will have little problem filling that spot.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have seen some of those "we want it all for $15/hr. What I am seeing is more ads looking for master plumbers, journeyman/master elec., supers and other trades.
No matter how good things get, we will always have those who still think it's 1980 something


----------



## Buck25 (Jan 30, 2009)

while we're at it!

need to remodle my house (ventura santa barbara)

Date: 2009-02-26, 5:41PM PST

i need carpenters to remodle my house tow monthe worth of work Email {email} how much will you charge me
:clap:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

http://denver.craigslist.org/trd/1045939408.html


----------



## Buck25 (Jan 30, 2009)

At least it was mostly grammatical.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been checking out craigs list for a few years. It's the only source I know of to monitor whats going on locally and throughout the country. It's not good. Hopefully we can ride this out. For what it's worth, we're still sucking air.


----------

